#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  bekeerde nederlandse moslim zoekt moslima voor huwelijk

## axxa

36 jarige nederlandse moslim uit Rotterdam zoekt een arabische vrouw om een gezin te stichten. Ik hoop een arabische vrouw te vinden om op niet te lange termijn te trouwen en het leven te delen. 
ik hoop snel wat te horen.

----------


## tima27

hoi 
Tima hier, zoek je echt een arabisch meisje of mag het ook een Berbers meisje zijn? Ik denk dat je wat specifieker moet zijn... :jammer:  
En ben je streng gelovig (met baard etc) of gematigd moslim? Voor mij is het wel belangrijk om te weten... 
Ik kan je nu al zeggen dat ik gematigd moslim ben (geen hoofddoek, wel het goede pad volgen, Islam in mijn hart, bidden, Ramadan, goed zijn voor mijn omgeving/ medemens etc...). 
groetjes en ik hoop dat je meer over jezelf vertelt.

----------


## axxa

----------------------

----------


## momover

salaam aleikum broeder, 
Ik ben een bekeerde nederlander en ik heb een paar kennissen die een Nederlandse man zouden willen, neem kontakt op met [email protected].

Moh

----------


## axxa

walykum salam

bedankt voor de reactie, Ik ben een serieus maar gematigd moslim. Natuurlijk zit Islam in mijn hart anders was ik niet bekeerd maar ben nog beginner en niet foutloos. Graag zou ik dus een serieuse moslima tegenkomen om ons gezin te beginnen. Als jij imeand kent die geinteresseerd is laat het me dan weten.

bvd

Allah maak.

----------


## Elie Hobeika

> _Geplaatst door tima27_ 
> *hoi 
> Tima hier, zoek je echt een arabisch meisje of mag het ook een Berbers meisje zijn? Ik denk dat je wat specifieker moet zijn... 
> En ben je streng gelovig (met baard etc) of gematigd moslim? Voor mij is het wel belangrijk om te weten... 
> Ik kan je nu al zeggen dat ik gematigd moslim ben (geen hoofddoek, wel het goede pad volgen, Islam in mijn hart, bidden, Ramadan, goed zijn voor mijn omgeving/ medemens etc...). 
> groetjes en ik hoop dat je meer over jezelf vertelt.*


_Islam is in mijn hart?

Het moet ook in je uiterlijkheden te zien zijn he Sunshine..

Streng gelovig? Oh je bedoelt GELOVIG!

Woorden naar daden zetten ..

 Taffoe!_

----------


## dunya211

Selamalikom, broeder

Als je nog geinterseerd bent [email protected]

Moge allah ons leiden

----------


## dunya211

wijziging [email protected] 

met een laag streepje tussen zuster en 23

----------


## svandenberrg

> 36 jarige nederlandse moslim uit Rotterdam zoekt een arabische vrouw om een gezin te stichten. Ik hoop een arabische vrouw te vinden om op niet te lange termijn te trouwen en het leven te delen. 
> ik hoop snel wat te horen.


Asselema Alikoem,
Zelf ben ik Nederlandse en heb mij bekeerd tot de Islam. Ik ben 33 en woon in Amsterdam. Ik hoop wat van je te horen hoe je tot de Islam ben bekeerd.
N.

----------


## Fatibax

> 36 jarige nederlandse moslim uit Rotterdam zoekt een arabische vrouw om een gezin te stichten. Ik hoop een arabische vrouw te vinden om op niet te lange termijn te trouwen en het leven te delen. 
> ik hoop snel wat te horen.


hallo,
heeft u al iemans gevonden
ikl ken al iemand 
collega van me
was al getrouwd met een nederlander die beloofte muslim te worden maar kon zijn beloofte niet na komen
zij valt op nederlanders maar m0et absoluut muslim zijn 
zij is 36 goede baan
goede salaris 
mooie huis 
dus alles behalve goede man

----------


## Noodkreet

Ik ben op zoek naar een bekeerde nederlander. Leeftijd 43 tot 48. Ik ben zelf 42 jaar.

----------


## Bouchra1979

Hoi, hoop dat alles goed met je gaat?
Mag ik de reden weten waarom je bekeerd bent? En wat zoek je exact in een vrouw?
Groetjes,

----------


## Romaysa27

Hai..Ik heb wel interesse mail me maar [email protected]

----------

